

RIM Tablet May Be Announced Next Week - skbohra123
http://mashable.com/2010/09/22/rim-tablet-coming/

======
rakkhi
I must say I am impressed with the RIM potentially abandoning the Blackberry
OS for something different, although why not just Android or WP7 is another
question. I do not think anyone is under an illusion that attempting to simply
copy the iOs with BBOS6 was not really an overwheliming sucess
(<http://lat.ms/9TQwrZ>), as an OS it is actually probably not that bad but
sticking it on an underpowered device, maybe to save battery and production
costs was far from an insipired decision.

I was worried about this though: "device will only be able to connect to
mobile networks through a Blackberry". If that means it just works like a
Blackberry currently and connects via the organizations BES then that would be
fine. If it is somehow needs to pair with a BB to connect to the internet and
other networks then that will be very disappointing and contribute to the
failure of the device.

I have actually been very bearish on RIM recently with its loss of mindshare
and a lack of a really competitive product against the iOS and Android devices
(smartphone and tablet). But combined with the sharp increase in revenue
(<http://yhoo.it/9Od7im>) as well as Apple and Google not really addressing
the enterprise challenges (in security, deployment, centralised management:
<http://bit.ly/amZzud> ) This gives me renewed hope for RIM, I am actually
going to reverse my stock holding and go long.

